# Hilfe bei shortpay Problem gesucht!!!!



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe vor im August wohl versehentlich ein shortpay Abo im Netz abgeschlossen und es erst nach etwa 3 Wochen erfahren, als ich auf einmal 170€ mehr auf der Handyrechnung hatte. Ich hab meine Einzugsermächtigung an die Telokom zurückgenommen und mir mein Geld rückbuchen lassen. Daraufhin habe ich der Telekom und auch der Hintergrundfirma Wapme Systems einen Brief per Einschreiben/Rückschein geschickt und dacht ich hätte Ruhe, vor allem weil sich Wapme nach der gesetzten Frist von 14 Tagen nicht geäußert hatte. Heute habe ich dann eine "Letzte Mahnung" der Telekom bekommen, ich solle sofort die insgesamt 235€ für Wapme bezahlen, sonst würde mein Handyanschluss gesperrt und ich müsste alle Grundgebührkosten bis zum regulären Vertragsende auf einmal bezahlen. Was mache ich jetzt? kann mir irgendjemand helfen??? :bigcry: Ist ja echt ein Haufen geld, den ich definitiv nicht habe. Kann man eine Klage riskieren? Bekäme man Recht vor Gericht? 

Bitte helft mir!!

Danke


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

DonnIsa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eine Klage riskieren? Bekäme man Recht vor Gericht?


Verklagen würde T-Mobile wahrscheinlich Dich, wenn Du nicht zahlst. Orientiere Dich mal > HIER <. Ob man Recht bekommt, vermag Dir hier bestimmt niemand zu sagen, zumal bislang noch kein Verfahren zu dem Thema bekannt geworden ist.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (12 Oktober 2005)

Laut "Manager-Magazin" will auch T-Mobile Geld zurückerstatten. Darauf würde ich mal verweisen. Hier nochmal der Link, jemand hatte ihn schon gepostet, aber ich find den Beitrag hier gerade nicht: Manager-Magazin berichtet


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Also erstmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe! 

Versteh ich das also richtig, dass ich T-Mobile am besten nochmal schreibe (mit Kopie des bisherigen Schriftwechsels) und auch auf diesen Artikel beim Manager- Magazin verweise und weiterhin die Zahlung verweigere?
Ich hab mal eine Bekannte auf meine Mahnung schauen lassen, die juristisch bewandert ist und die sagte, es ginge hier erstmal um ein Mahnverfahren. In welchem Zeitraum muss ich denn mit einer reaktion von der Telekom rechnen (Sperren meiner Nummer und Inrechnungstellen aller Fixbeträge bis zum regulären Vertragsende)? Ist dieses Inrechnungstellen eigentlich normal? Da wusste ich nämlich auch nichts von... Wenn die mir den Vertrag fristlos kündigen dürfte sowas doch eigentlich nicht drin sein, oder?


----------



## DOnnaIsa (13 Oktober 2005)

Hab mich jetzt endlich mal eingeloggt...  :lol: 

meint ihr eigentlich, ich sollte mich mal nach einem Anwalt umschauen oder ist es dafür noch zu früh? Ich hege ja noch die Hoffnung, dass die Telekom nicht ganz unmenschlich ist und es O2 nachmacht und das Geld zurückerstattet bzw. die Forderungen aufgibt. 

Bis dahin heißt es Daumen drücken


----------



## IT-Schrauber (13 Oktober 2005)

Hast Du denn den unstrittigen Teil der Rechnung umgehend bezahlt und das T-Mobile auch schriftlich mitgeteilt? Wenn ja, dann macht es vielleicht Sinn, denen jetzt nochmal mit Hinweis auf die Aussagen im Manager-Magazin zu schreiben und um Ausbuchung des Wapme-Betrages zu bitten. Stell noch einmal ganz klar heraus dass es sich nicht um generelle Zahlungsunwilligkeit handelt sondern nur ein ganz bestimmter Posten auf der Rechnung strittig ist. Sollte T-Mobile dies verweigern, solltest Du spätestens dann einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Der kostet zwar auch Geld, aber vermutlich deutlich weniger als der strittige Betrag (genaueres kann Dir der RA sagen, ich bin keiner *g*).

Ich drueck Dir die Daumen 

Nachtrag: Dass aber nichts von allein geschieht, muss Dir klar sein. Schreib an T-Mobile, je eher, desto besser.


----------



## DOnnaIsa (13 Oktober 2005)

Also ich hab T-Mobile einen Brief geschrieben und ihnen mitgeteilt, warum ich was nicht bezahle und hab seither immer schön brav meinen unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen. Ich werd denen dann nochmal schreiben und dann sehen wir mal.

Dake schön!  :lol:


----------



## Sarah24 (14 Oktober 2005)

Ich soll auch Geld für wapme bezahlen. hab mich bisher aber geweigert und bin mithilfe der Verbraucherzentrale dabei den Betrag von zum Glück nur 80 Euro nicht bezahlen zu müssen. Ich bin bei debitel und im Moment sieht es nicht so aus ob ich die Kosten nicht bezahlen soll. Auf welcher Internetseite warst du denn?


----------



## DOnnaIsa (14 Oktober 2005)

Ich war auf [edit].de soweit ich weiß. Das war am 15.7. glaub ich. Am 1.8. hab ich das erste mal was davon erfahren, dass ich ein "Guthaben" von 14, 95 oder so habe. Ich hab erstmal abgewartet, weil ich dachte, die wollen dass ich mich irgendwo melde und die mich dann zur Kasse bitten können. Ich hatte dann auf der nächsten rechnung 170€ vom 15. bis 31. 7. von denen ich logischerweise nicht die geringste Ahnung hatte, wo sie herkommen. Hab dann mehrfach mit Wapme telefoniert und die ahben daraufhin mein Abo gestoppt und hatten mir eigentlich am tel zugesichert, dass keine Kosten auf mich zukämen, weil das ja von mir nie so gewollt gewesen sei. Das kann ich natürlich nicht beweisen und bin damit die Dumme. 
Hab der Telekom und Wapme per Einschreiben/Rückschein geschrieben, dass ich nicht bereit bin, diese Kosten zu übernehmen aber nicht allgemein Zahlungsunwillig gegenüber der Telekom-Handyrechnung bin. 
Jetzt werd ich der Telekom nochmal schreiben und weiterhin nicht zahlen. Notfalls kündigen sie mir erstmal meinen Vertrag und ich krieg ein Mahnverfahren an den Hals (die Androhung hab ich schon auf dem Tisch liegen). Dann muss ich mir halt einen Anwalt suchen und mir was einfallen lassen. Insgesamt sind es bei mir schon 235,20€ die T-Mobile von mir will...

_URL gelöscht , siehe NUB 
kommerzielle URLs nur per PN _


----------

